# Unable to Travel and Join my new Job in Germany because of Travel ban



## NaviPrak (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi All,

I have received a Job offer from a German Employer and my Date of Joining is 1st July 2021. My Visa application has been approved but not stamped because of the current travel Ban between India and Germany and I can't travel until the ban is lifted.
Now I would like to know what are the next possible steps to be taken from my side with informing to the employer about my unavailability in travel and if i can start working remotely till the ban is lifted.
Else what impact the current ban can have on my job offer, if employer can withdraw it because i am not there in Germany on the date, even though i have the visa.

Thanking you all in advance for your valuable feedback.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I would contact the employer directly to see what they want to do. The travel ban is due to be lifted July 1st or shortly thereafter - though whether India will continue to be an exception is still unknown. Meanwhile, I would make sure your vaccination documents are up to date so that you can obtain an EU health pass and be ready for the lifting of the travel ban.


----------



## NaviPrak (Jun 16, 2021)

Thank you so much for the reply. I have mailed the employer on this. Also I have taken the first dose of Vaccine and there is wait time for the second dose as of now. The government is going to allow people who are to travel internationally to get their second dose after 28 days.

Regarding EU health pass I am not sure of the process. I guess it can only be obtained once reaching Germany?.

Thanks Again for your prompt reply.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

NaviPrak said:


> Regarding EU health pass I am not sure of the process. I guess it can only be obtained once reaching Germany?.


That process is still up in the air and being negotiated with the various governments. (I suspect to agree on the documentation standards for vaccination and/or reporting of any other relevant information.)


----------



## Bharath100 (Jun 16, 2021)

Bevdeforges said:


> I would contact the employer directly to see what they want to do. The travel ban is due to be lifted July 1st or shortly thereafter - though whether India will continue to be an exception is still unknown. Meanwhile, I would make sure your vaccination documents are up to date so that you can obtain an EU health pass and be ready for the lifting of the travel ban.


I am also in Similar Situation and expected to join german firm in July. I couldnt yet apply for VISA due to travel ban. Is it possible to join a German firm remotely and work remotely from India till travel ban lifted? Is that allowed as per German laws? Or is it mandatory be in Germany to join as an employee of a German firm?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

What does the German firm say when you ask?


----------

